

Google is still the happiest place to be working in the US - Wajeez
http://wajeez.com/2010/12/12/50-happiest-companies-to-work-for-in-the-us-2011/

======
jchonphoenix
Somehow... this article seems very wrong. The stats just don't feel right, but
I have nothing to back up this claim. Just a feeling.

Facebook, Palantir, and Microsoft should definitely be up there if Qualcomm
and GE are...

------
endtime
I'm pretty surprised to see the military at #5. I know a lot of people believe
in what they're doing, no disrespect meant, but I've never gotten the
impression that being a soldier is...pleasant.

~~~
Estragon
It probably reflects the career-survey version of "Thank you sir! May I have
another!"

------
yannickt
It would be interesting to see a similar list compiled by Glassdoor (where
e.g. Charles Schwab definitely doesn't look like a very happy place to work).

------
loewenskind
These lists are utterly meaningless. If you go to Google at lower than market
rate because "It's Google!" then of course you're going to tell everyone
you're so happy. If nothing else, you need to convince yourself because you
could have had a lot more money in e.g. the finance industry.

~~~
Dilpil
From what I understand, no one at Google is making under market rates. Most
likely they could get away with that, but from the salary information posted
it seems they pay what most companies trying to hire good software developers
pay.

